# Sam Houston



## Gobucks (Apr 26, 2015)

Want to check out trails at Sam Houston for ATVs. Anyone know best place to enter and park a trailer. Also, I see I need a decal do you know if the safety class is mandatory to get on the trails? Thanks!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tpwd has the locations to the entrances on thier website....note you have to have permit ti ride out there
Might be the sam houston National forest website nog the tpwd..cant remember has ben a while since i went


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

got to have a sticker and atv safety glass, helment and all that good stuff.


----------

